# linux 3.18.0 - suddenly no sound

## i92guboj

Hello.

I will report this to the kernel ML soon, but first I wanted to check if someone here is experiencing the same issue around here.

Yesterday I compiled 3.18 (vanilla) and after rebooting I noticed that sound stopped working. Everything seemed normal, alsamixer showed all the channels as always, aplay -l reported the usual stuff, levels normal, nothing muted (I tried toggling it off and back on, no change).

```
# aplay -l                                                              

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

The only strange thing I saw was that, at the end of the dmesg output, something like this appeared:

```
hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj
```

I duckduckgoed a bit and saw some old threads from 2008-2012 that exposed a different problem (they only had the beep in alsamixer, I see all my channels as usual...).

With 3.17.4 it was working, so I updated that three to 3.17.6 and booted that kernel, and it works again. It looks like a regression in .18.

----------

## albright

FWIW, my sound is working fine with 3.18.0

 *Quote:*   

>  $ aplay -l
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

 

----------

## depontius

I lost sound on one system with 3.17.x, but haven't had time to look into it, I just reverted the kernel.  I had to jump through some hoops to get sound to use the hdmi output of the video card instead of the on-motherboard sound.  I figured something about the new kernel changed the enumeration and broke those older workarounds.  One of these days I'll look into it.

----------

## i92guboj

I have been waiting to see if this fixed magically, but it's definite: my sound is gone for good in 3.18.x, 3.19 and the 4.0 first RC.

Headphones work, though. Which means that they once more managed to break the mixer.

----------

## i92guboj

In case someone stumps into this in the future, this is the bug report:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94111

(still no fix)

----------

